# PFury Best Tank Contest



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

what are we voting on, landscape in the tank and decorations or what?
i voted number 1 just for the pure size of the thing!!!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Damn those tanks are bad ass!

The driftwoods and sand on #7 is the sh*t!








I like the left cave in #3








Look at those plants on #4









decisions decisions...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

choosing is so hard


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

im gona vote how the tank is suited for the P 
then ill consider the art of it


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

AzNP said:


> im gona vote how the tank is suited for the P
> then ill consider the art of it


this contest is not a piranha tank contest, just to let you know. But if it does have p's in it, that's a good way to rate them. I voted for the all around look, nothing else.

great tanks all!!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i love the jibber-jabber of number 4! It has an awesome vegetation too. Looks more natural.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

spiderman2099uk said:


> what are we voting on, landscape in the tank and decorations or what?
> i voted number 1 just for the pure size of the thing!!!


 Whatever you think is the best tank....


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Number 4 gets my vote. 
All great tanks tho guys!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Awesome tanks everyone


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

that #4 tank looks really cool


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

#4 and #7 were hard to choose from but #4 gets it. awesome planting. nice natural look and it has something the other plants don't really have, plants all around in a smooth feel. not the coordinated look like all the other tanks


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i cant believed peep voted for my tank (#9







)


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

I think #4 have the best setup


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

tank #7 has my vote


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

My tank number 5 doesnt belong in this group, I am being shown up....
Oh well, gives me something to work towards for the next contest, I have since removed the large center piece and replaced it with drift wood
Someday soon im going to add some darker substrate.....

oh well maybe ill get at least one vote!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I voted #7


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

#7 got my vote......


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I liked 3. The cave is awesome and its plain enough to allow the P's to be the center piece.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

number 7 is amazing


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Tank 4 has a great, heavily planted look. Awesome. That must be a pain to clean though.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> choosing is so hard


 I know, I had many favorites


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

OMG, #7 is awesome!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no 7 i love that tank
dixon


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

7 is like a damn river! sweet!


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Number seven is beautiful.









Does anyone know who owns it? I would love to know how big the tankis; what types of plants are in there, etc.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Number 7 is esthetically most pleasing to me


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bump


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

#7 is just phenominal!!! #4 is a very close runner up!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

#4 has the best plant setup


----------

